# Heeeeeeere's pepsi 'cola'



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Today we picked up our new Foster 'Cola' who was saved on his last day at a kill-shelter. He is a 7 pound 1 year old Pomeranian/Papillon that full of kisses and gets along great with our Malts. He will be neutered next Thursday and will make someone a wonderful lap-dog. His tail has a white "skunk" stripe up the back...........too funny!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

he's so cute ( i love both of those breeds) ...and to think at first I thought he was a sheppard :brownbag:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He's adorable!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

He is cute!! I love Pom's!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhh, he is so cute and what a cute name!!!:thumbsup::wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww...love Pepsi Cola! Thank you for saving him!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Pepsi Cola - what a cute name for an adorable little pup!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's so sad,he's small,cute a popular breed and neutered and it was his last day? That's so sad. You'd think he'd be adopted,just like that...
Must be the economy,I know the shelter used to get calls for these types of dogs all the time,small,neutered housedogs...
I'm so glad you rescuued him!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Ah Marsha,
You guys are the best!!! What a little cutie pie Cola is.
xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

*Update....*

I am amazed with little Cola!!! In 3 days of constant working with him, tons and tons of praise, holding him etc. he really came out of his shell.
This morning he is bouncy, wiggly, smiling and ready for this.....ta da....has not marked in the house for 1 1/2 days.
That was his problem as he was never neutered and you could tell he was maybe hit or severely repremanded. He would go to the door and cower and push himself against it trying to be as little as possible.
When he did that we would sit with him and praise him and get all excited to go outside. When he would pick his head up we would open the door and be all happy with him.:aktion033:

He is playing with a ball this morning ( would not even look at the toys before ), got his first real tummy rub and best of all has a dry belly band.

I am so excited to see how fast he learns and how love and kind words work soooooo well. :chili:

Had to share with you all as Bob and I are like a couple of kids this morning.

Thanks for all your kind words.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

How sweet! Thank you for giving this little guy a second chance! i bet he will make someone a great pet!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Awwww, Marsha, Cola is just a doll and I know it just makes your heart flutter when you seem him respond and come out of his shell. I know with my three rescues, it was very similar........it's a wonderful feeling to open a "whole new world" to these lovely fluffs and watch them thrive!!!! You are doing a great job with Cola and it is showing!!!! Somebody is going to get a well mannered, loving little guy thanks to you and Bob!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Marsha, how uplifting to read this thread and to know this sweet baby is in yours and Bob's care!
Isn't it EXCITING!! when you see the progress!! I was thrilled with Naddie's first time of allowing me to see her go and her not being afraid! This fear of hers did make potty training a challenge! but, as you so well know, .. just gentle patience and giving them a sense of security works wonders!!
Coco is one blessed little guy!!


----------

